# GTR & Trackers?



## m3csl (May 3, 2017)

So I am looking to buy a facelift GTR at the moment, seen a few rough cars so still looking.

Few questions regarding trackers:

1. Did the GTR come with a tracker as standard?
2. Is there any point in having a tracker, as I wouldnt want back a stolen car.
3. Do all insurance companies require a tracker on a GTR?

Any other tracker info you have would be great. Cheers!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

1. Not sure, they all seem to have them but.... 
2. If you don't want it back then no, there is no point, a good thief will know where the tracker is and have it removed in no time anyway.
3. nope not all require the tracker. 

you can tell if the car has a tracker in it but not active because you'll hear clicks from the back of the car when you first start it. 

Even if the tracker isn't active doesn't mean they won't disable your car for you because they feel like it, a couple of guys on here have had their cars disabled even without subscriptions :S


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

The thing with a tracker is that you are paying to mitigate the insurance company's loss - and bollocks to that idea.

The standard Nissan one also has the ability to disable your car by the fact you have chosen not to renew your tracker subscription. Bollocks to that idea again.

And I've also found it makes no difference to your premium either way, and I've found it's not a requirement to have one anyway.

So hopefully you won't have too much trouble insuring one without a tracker.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. Trackers have never been standard fit. Back in 2009 Nissan opted to push the Cobra Tracker system as OEM equipment and dealers forcibly lied to customers that other tracker would void the warranty as these other units would require cutting into the car's wiring loom.

You'll be glad to know that that is horseshit and the "OEM" Cobra unit wasn't plug and play like it was suggested and required cutting into the loom just like every other unit from every other manufacturer.

2. That's a subjective question. I've had Trackers on all my cars since 1999 and it's been used in anger once when my Mini Cooper S was stolen with the keys from outside my work. The Police traced the car within 2 hours of me calling them and I had the car back in one piece that evening. High end vehicles when stolen are very often parked up somewhere (apartment car parks with no parking restrictions for example) so that the thieves can wait and see if a tracker is fitted before taking it to their workshop.
If I hadn't got the car back I'd have been out of pocket because I had no GAP insurance and what I owed on the car (value + finance cost) wouldn't have been paid out.
Even now with my car being owned outright I guarantee any insurance payout wouldn't pay me what the car is worth either as a whole or for parts.

That's why I will always have Trackers on my cars.

3. Insurance Companies vary. Some want them based on car and area risk, others don't care.


----------



## m3csl (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys.

If you have a tracker and it is not activated can it cause problems with the car cutting out and insurance. As in it has to be activated if you have a tracker in the car or voids insurance?!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

m3csl said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> If you have a tracker and it is not activated can it cause problems with the car cutting out and insurance. As in it has to be activated if you have a tracker in the car or voids insurance?!


If it's not activated then yes, it can immobilise your car.

It will only void your insurance if your declare you have a tracker to your insurance company and then don't have an active subscription. So if you don't have an active subscription then in effect you don't actually have a tracker, in which case you tell your insurance company your car does not have a tracker.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

m3csl said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> If you have a tracker and it is not activated can it cause problems with the car cutting out and insurance. As in it has to be activated if you have a tracker in the car or voids insurance?!


Let's be clear here.

Not every Tracker can immobilise the car. For instance I have the original Tracker Monitor on mine which is just that, it tracks only and cannot stop the car once it's stolen. I have another product on my car for that, my theory being don't rely on one single layer of security.

As for insurance validity you'd need to check the T&Cs if whoever you insured with.

My guess is that given how difficult that fact is to prove by the insurance company (was the Tracker working at the time of theft?) it's immaterial.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have the Cobra and another which I can monitor and turn car off remotely myself, it also alerts me via my phone if the car is moved from where its parked, so if it were stolen I can stop it instantly and go find it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Get a ghost system fitted, trackers are a waste of time


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Takamo said:


> Get a ghost system fitted, trackers are a waste of time


I like my cheap tracker I can see where car is if I lend it to someone and how fast its going, also it texts me if it goes over 100mph

But as Takamo says the ghost system looks really good, ill be going for one as well.


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

There are some insurers who don't insist on a tracker, but you will be limited in your choice of insurer without one (depending on how much you spend on the tracker & how long you have the car, it might be cheaper to have the tracker from the outset if it means cheaper insurance).

For me, anti-hijack is the better option for actual anti-theft security as it stops the car going anywhere. Beware the anti-hijacks that don't allow the car to start though - if someone is pointing a gun at your head like they did when I had an Evo, the car not starting would have been a very bad thing!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

IanLockwood said:


> if someone is pointing a gun at your head like they did when I had an Evo, the car not starting would have been a very bad thing!


wowsers! When did this happen?


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Chronos said:


> wowsers! When did this happen?


Years ago, Jan 2004 I think it was. Parked on the street, came out to get in the car, three lads ran across from in the shadows on the other side of the road and one of them pointed a gun at me and asked for the keys.

Knowing he wasn't going to get very far, I happily handed them over!

That's why a Ghost is of no use to me - in that scenario or perhaps even worse, if they break into your house when you're in bed, grab your keys, can't start the car and come back to "ask" you for the code...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

IanLockwood said:


> There are some insurers who don't insist on a tracker, but you will be limited in your choice of insurer without one (depending on how much you spend on the tracker & how long you have the car, it might be cheaper to have the tracker from the outset if it means cheaper insurance).
> 
> For me, anti-hijack is the better option for actual anti-theft security as it stops the car going anywhere. Beware the anti-hijacks that don't allow the car to start though - if someone is pointing a gun at your head like they did when I had an Evo, the car not starting would have been a very bad thing!


Yeah I can give em the keys then turn the car off when they get round the corner
Did you get your Evo back? With the ghost you could leave it in valet mode then they cant rag it, I normally leave mine in valet in hotel car parks etc, just in case.


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah they got about half a mile down the road and it was on the back of a police low-loader within 15 minutes. Superficial damage where they'd been looking for the non-existent tracker (pulled up rear seat, pulled off wheel arch liner, pulled out headlining, smashed up the alarm trying to stop it - funny, as it wasn't the alarm going off but the separate anti-hijack siren!)


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ghost system stops keys being cloned, car being hacked through eobd, can't be scanned, grabbed, blocked by jammers, no fobs, tags or hidden buttons, the ghost system has service/valet mode which allows the car to start and drive maximum of 37mph for three minutes and then once switched off won't start until the unique code which is entered through the car existent buttons is entered,this mode is only present if you put it in to service mode before you switch off the car otherwise the code is required everytime you go to start the car.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Ghost system stops keys being cloned, car being hacked through eobd, can't be scanned, grabbed, blocked by jammers, no fobs, tags or hidden buttons, the ghost system has service/valet mode which allows the car to start and drive maximum of 37mph for three minutes and then once switched off won't start until the unique code which is entered through the car existent buttons is entered,this mode is only present if you put it in to service mode before you switch off the car otherwise the code is required everytime you go to start the car.



Can this integrate with remote start yet?


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Ghost system stops keys being cloned, car being hacked through eobd, can't be scanned, grabbed, blocked by jammers, no fobs, tags or hidden buttons, the ghost system has service/valet mode which allows the car to start and drive maximum of 37mph for three minutes and then once switched off won't start until the unique code which is entered through the car existent buttons is entered,this mode is only present if you put it in to service mode before you switch off the car otherwise the code is required everytime you go to start the car.


So basically, a Blackjax at 2-3x the cost with the only difference being a speed-limited valet mode and that it integrates with the dash rather than a separate keypad?

Oh, and the other difference - if you forget to put it in valet mode, it won't start at all and someone could be threatening your life asking why the car won't start. Or it is in valet mode and as soon as they boot it and hit the 37mph limiter, they get out the car and come back for you, considering that 0-37 in a GTR is about 20m.

I'm sorry, but it's a flawed product until it can allow the thief to get far enough away and then cut out.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Can this integrate with remote start yet?


Yes if you leave it in service mode which allow the car to start and run as long as its not driven over 30mph for three minutes continuously.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

IanLockwood said:


> So basically, a Blackjax at 2-3x the cost with the only difference being a speed-limited valet mode and that it integrates with the dash rather than a separate keypad?
> 
> Oh, and the other difference - if you forget to put it in valet mode, it won't start at all and someone could be threatening your life asking why the car won't start. Or it is in valet mode and as soon as they boot it and hit the 37mph limiter, they get out the car and come back for you, considering that 0-37 in a GTR is about 20m.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it's a flawed product until it can allow the thief to get far enough away and then cut out.


It's against the law for a vehicle to be immobilised whilst driving because this could and possibly would cause fatalities to innocent public, because the vehicle would lose power steering and brakes. Yes I know that there are products out there which do this but they are not meant to, they are all meant to be connected to the starter immobiliser cut so once switched off it won't start. Anyone with a conscious and law abiding would not immobilise anyother circuit on the vehicle. Oh and it's main purpose is to prevent cloning of keys and theft through eobd port.... So put that in your pipe and smoke it... Lol


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Takamo said:


> It's against the law for a vehicle to be immobilised whilst driving because this could and possibly would cause fatalities to innocent public, because the vehicle would lose power steering and brakes. Yes I know that there are products out there which do this but they are not meant to, they are all meant to be connected to the starter immobiliser cut so once switched off it won't start. Anyone with a conscious and law abiding would not immobilise anyother circuit on the vehicle. Oh and it's main purpose is to prevent cloning of keys and theft through eobd port.... So put that in your pipe and smoke it... Lol


Yeah, I'm aware of that re: the law, but the anti-hijacks I've seen that cut the engine only do so once the car is travelling below 15mph. The electrics stay powered on so you still have brake servo and power steering. I'd say the chances of something seriously unpleasant happening are fairly slim.

If you just want to stop key cloning/ODB-related shenanigans, pull a suitable fuse out of the box, it's easily accessible in the footwell! Or just wire a rocker switch into the ignition and hide it somewhere suitable.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

IanLockwood said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that re: the law, but the anti-hijacks I've seen that cut the engine only do so once the car is travelling below 15mph. The electrics stay powered on so you still have brake servo and power steering. I'd say the chances of something seriously unpleasant happening are fairly slim.
> 
> If you just want to stop key cloning/ODB-related shenanigans, pull a suitable fuse out of the box, it's easily accessible in the footwell! Or just wire a rocker switch into the ignition and hide it somewhere suitable.


Fuses can be replaced, switches can be found and even with fuses removed and switches keys can still be cloned which no matter what you say is unfortunately the way cars are stolen now. There is no other device on the market which does what the ghost can do, it's the ultimate weapon against car theft at the moment.... Sorry to burst your bubble I've been there and tried to find flaws in the product and its flawless. As a vehicle security specialist for over 30years its taken the world by storm and does what it says on the tin


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, flawless in terms of complying with the letter of the law. Not so great when a gun's pointed at your head. 

I know which device I'd rather have fitted to my car, but I can see why the Ghost appeals to many. I just think it's important for people to know that it's possible to get a (considerably cheaper) alternative that has that extra protection of allowing thieves to (hopefully) get far enough away from you thinking they've got the job done, before cutting out for good.

Like I said, in my situation, the Ghost and anything that works in the same way could have got me in more serious trouble than just dealing with a stolen car. I'm sure most thefts are key cloning and don't involve threats of violence, thankfully, but having personal experience of it, it's why I investigated the Ghost and rejected it.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

IanLockwood said:


> Well, flawless in terms of complying with the letter of the law. Not so great when a gun's pointed at your head.
> 
> I know which device I'd rather have fitted to my car, but I can see why the Ghost appeals to many. I just think it's important for people to know that it's possible to get a (considerably cheaper) alternative that has that extra protection of allowing thieves to (hopefully) get far enough away from you thinking they've got the job done, before cutting out for good.
> 
> Like I said, in my situation, the Ghost and anything that works in the same way could have got me in more serious trouble than just dealing with a stolen car. I'm sure most thefts are key cloning and don't involve threats of violence, thankfully, but having personal experience of it, it's why I investigated the Ghost and rejected it.


2nd alternative


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

IanLockwood said:


> Well, flawless in terms of complying with the letter of the law. Not so great when a gun's pointed at your head.
> 
> I know which device I'd rather have fitted to my car, but I can see why the Ghost appeals to many. I just think it's important for people to know that it's possible to get a (considerably cheaper) alternative that has that extra protection of allowing thieves to (hopefully) get far enough away from you thinking they've got the job done, before cutting out for good.
> 
> Like I said, in my situation, the Ghost and anything that works in the same way could have got me in more serious trouble than just dealing with a stolen car. I'm sure most thefts are key cloning and don't involve threats of violence, thankfully, but having personal experience of it, it's why I investigated the Ghost and rejected it.


You have the option to leave it in service mode which allow you to start and drive away and once it's driven over 37mph for three minutes the service mode kicks out which once switched off it won't restart, I've spoken to Autowatch to possibly include a feature which will decrease the vehicles speed and kill the car once it comes to a almost stop like at a junction for a example. They are looking into this. As a all round antitheft device it's unbeatable because like you and I both agree that most car theft today is through key cloning and eobd methods and this device tackles this.


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Takamo said:


> You have the option to leave it in service mode which allow you to start and drive away and once it's driven over 37mph for three minutes the service mode kicks out which once switched off it won't restart, I've spoken to Autowatch to possibly include a feature which will decrease the vehicles speed and kill the car once it comes to a almost stop like at a junction for a example. They are looking into this. As a all round antitheft device it's unbeatable because like you and I both agree that most car theft today is through key cloning and eobd methods and this device tackles this.


Right, that service mode sounds more like it - I understood it to simply limit the car to 37mph, but if it allows the driver to go faster (so they don't realise it has anti-hijack too quickly) and then actually stops the car working, it's much closer to the ideal. Probably worth making that clearer in Autowatch's marketing!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Yes if you leave it in service mode which allow the car to start and run as long as its not driven over 30mph for three minutes continuously.





Takamo said:


> You have the option to leave it in service mode which allow you to start and drive away and once it's driven over 37mph for three minutes the service mode kicks out which once switched off it won't restart, I've spoken to Autowatch to possibly include a feature which will decrease the vehicles speed and kill the car once it comes to a almost stop like at a junction for a example. They are looking into this. As a all round antitheft device it's unbeatable because like you and I both agree that most car theft today is through key cloning and eobd methods and this device tackles this.



how much is Autowatch ghost supplied and fitted nowadays?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> how much is Autowatch ghost supplied and fitted nowadays?


You have pm stu


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi guy on to the tracker question,

1st, I think I have a tracker, I have a square bit card type with the keys, when car start there is clicking noise ar back, how can I tell if I do actually have one? Last owner did paid a sub, if Im haven't pay is that mean I no longer have tracker and function?

2nd, Can they shut my car down?

3rd, What does the tracker do, just for you to see where your car is?

thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tangoturbo said:


> Hi guy on to the tracker question,
> 
> 1st, I think I have a tracker, I have a square bit card type with the keys, when car start there is clicking noise ar back, how can I tell if I do actually have one? Last owner did paid a sub, if Im haven't pay is that mean I no longer have tracker and function?
> 
> ...


Firstly yes you do have a tracker (cobra crap) 

Secondly yes they have been known to immobilise the car even if not subscribed to. 

It's meant to protect your car by monitoring its whereabouts and in the unfortunate event that it's stolen the tracker company will track it once you have notified them that it's stolen. 

We can disconnect it for you if required 07973733441


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

At the moment I'm not paying the sub is that mean my tracker is not active? 
Do you guy pay for the sub yearly?
Thanks


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Also that tracker card with a button. 
What will happen if I press it?
You know if they're is a button you dying to press it. Thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tangoturbo said:


> Also that tracker card with a button.
> What will happen if I press it?
> You know if they're is a button you dying to press it. Thanks


At the moment your tracker is not active because you have not subscribed thats why it's clicking when you put your ignition on its to pee you off so you'll pay to have it stop clicking basically, the yearly subscription is £250 last time I checked which is a rip off in my opinion. The button only has switches the fob on or off by holding it pressed for 3-5sec.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

If you want the ability to drive off and get progressively slower the valet mode in Ecutek can do just that if you have it fitted and its FOC


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> If you want the ability to drive off and get progressively slower the valet mode in Ecutek can do just that if you have it fitted and its FOC


Still doesn't stop cloning of the keys or using a laptop device to Override the vehicles ecu software.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Still doesn't stop cloning of the keys or using a laptop device to Override the vehicles ecu software.


just been reading V3 autowatch ghost has an option for vehicle remote start.... this available for R35 gtr?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> just been reading V3 autowatch ghost has an option for vehicle remote start.... this available for R35 gtr?


No remote start through the ghost isn't available, but if you already have remote start system on your vehicle then we can fit the ghost to work in conjunction with your current system.


----------

